# xserver



## dasher08 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hab schon wieder ein Problem. Mein Pc mit WinXP und Linux läuft jetzt gut. Nun habe ich mir noch einen Debian Etch Server eingerichtet, der im Keller steht  und auf den ich nun von meinen Rechner unter XP und Linux zugreifen möchte. Ich kann auch verbinden über VNC, aber ich habe nur ein graues Bild und nicht den Desktop. Ich glaube ich muss die xorg.conf anpassen, weiß aber nicht genau wie. Da steht auch nur der Monitor drin, den ich zur installation benutzt habe. Kann mir nochmal jemand helfen?

```
New 'X' desktop is debian01:1

Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
Log file is /root/.vnc/debian01:1.log

debian01:/home/wierzi# vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "S3 Inc. Savage 4"
        Driver          "savage"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "PHILIPS 107S"
        Option          "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "S3 Inc. Savage 4"
        Monitor         "PHILIPS 107S"
        DefaultDepth    16
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           1
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           4
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           8
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           15
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           16
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        Screen          "Default Screen"
        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection
```


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn der X-Server schon läuft brauchst du an der onfig nichts zu ändern. Ein normaler VNC Server über die Konsole gestartet würde aber eine neue X-Session öffnen, du willst ja aber die  schon offene Session anzeigen, oder? Dazu kan man am besten das Paket x0vnc nehmen. Dann kannst du dich über SSH anmelden und x0vnc auf der Konsole laufen lassen. Dann erreichst du über VNC die erste Session, also deinen normalen Desktop.


----------



## dasher08 (14. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der X-Server schon läuft brauchst du an der onfig nichts zu ändern. Ein normaler VNC Server über die Konsole gestartet würde aber eine neue X-Session öffnen, du willst ja aber die  schon offene Session anzeigen, oder? Dazu kan man am besten das Paket x0vnc nehmen. Dann kannst du dich über SSH anmelden und x0vnc auf der Konsole laufen lassen. Dann erreichst du über VNC die erste Session, also deinen normalen Desktop.


Sorry,aber das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Also das mit der ssh -Verbindung mach ich ja. Danach VNC,das Passwort wird abgefragt, Rechnername wird angezeigt, aber nur ein graues Bild mit Streifen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter. Das verückte ist, es hatte schon geklappt, dann habe ich den Server in den Keller geschleppt, neu gestartet und das wars. Irgendwie kam noch ne Meldung "neuer screen ist ...." oder sowas.Da habe ich wohl nicht aufgepaßt. Ich glaube da wurde die xorg.conf verändert, bloß ich weiß nichr warum. Oder steht das nicht da drin?


----------



## zeromancer (15. Juli 2007)

Wühl Dich mal hier durch: http://linuxwiki.de/VNC#head-87e52537dc43705c230c84e2e1c3a6f898993a1f


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2007)

Welchen VNC Server benutzt zu denn? Wie gesagt, ein normaler VNC Server öffnet eine neue X-Session und stellt NICHT deinen schon geöffneten Desktop bereit, X0VNC tut das!


----------



## dasher08 (15. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Welchen VNC Server benutzt zu denn? Wie gesagt, ein normaler VNC Server öffnet eine neue X-Session und stellt NICHT deinen schon geöffneten Desktop bereit, X0VNC tut das!


ich habe tightvncserver installiert. Kann ich natürlich ändern falls nicht o.k. Verbindung läuft über  ssh-tunnel. Wenn ich die Verbindung aufgebaut habe erscheint nur der graue Bildschirm. Irgendwie muss ich doch das Display einstellen in der xorg.conf, oder ist das bisher alles Blödsinn ? Das mit der X-Session kapier ich nicht bzw ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Bin wohl auf 'nem falschen Weg .
Hab mich jetzt mal mit cygwin versucht. Das läuft ja wohl ohne ssh. Ist das besser oder soll ich lieber die Hände davon lassen? Hab mir ne Verknüpfung mit dem Pfad auf den Desktop gemacht, ein Doppelklick und die Verbindung steht....leider auch nur der graue Bildschirm

Könnt Ihr damit was anfangen?

```
Welcome to the XWin X Server
Vendor: The Cygwin/X Project
Release: 6.8.99.901-4

Contact: cygwin-xfree@cygwin.com

XWin was started with the following command line:

/usr/X11R6/bin/XWin -screen 0 800x600 -from wierzi02 -query
debian01

_XSERVTransmkdir: Owner of /tmp/.X11-unix should be set to root
winValidateArgs - g_iNumScreens: 1 iMaxConsecutiveScreen: 1
(II) XF86Config is not supported
(II) See http://x.cygwin.com/docs/faq/cygwin-x-faq.html for more information
winDetectSupportedEngines - Windows NT/2000/XP
winDetectSupportedEngines - DirectDraw installed
winDetectSupportedEngines - DirectDraw4 installed
winDetectSupportedEngines - Returning, supported engines 00000007
winSetEngine - Using Shadow DirectDraw NonLocking
winAdjustVideoModeShadowDDNL - Using Windows display depth of 32 bits per pixel
winFinishScreenInitFB - Masks: 00ff0000 0000ff00 000000ff
MIT-SHM extension disabled due to lack of kernel support
XFree86-Bigfont extension local-client optimization disabled due to lack of shar
ed memory support in the kernel
(--) Setting autorepeat to delay=500, rate=31
(--) winConfigKeyboard - Layout: "00000407" (00000407)
(--) Using preset keyboard for "German (Germany)" (407), type "4"
Rules = "xorg" Model = "pc105" Layout = "de" Variant = "(null)" Options = "(null
)"
expected keysym, got dead_diaresis: line 143 of pc/de
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
(--) 5 mouse buttons found
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from li
st!
winPointerWarpCursor - Discarding first warp: 400 300
```


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es noch schreiben soll und was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt!
Du kannst über einen X-Server mehr als einen "Desktop" geöffnet haben, und dein VNC Server versucht einen neuen zu öffnen! X11VNC (so heißt er übrignes, sorry) dagegen stellt deinen bereits geöffneten Desktop zur Verfügung. Mach folgendes: beende deinen tightvncserver. Installieren x11vnc (apt-get install x11vnc) und starte ihn (x11vnc -display :0 -passwd <deinpw>. Das setzt dann aber vorraus, dass bereits ein Desktop geöffnet ist, also direkt an dem Rechner selber.


----------



## dasher08 (15. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es noch schreiben soll und was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt!
> Du kannst über einen X-Server mehr als einen "Desktop" geöffnet haben, und dein VNC Server versucht einen neuen zu öffnen! X11VNC (so heißt er übrignes, sorry) dagegen stellt deinen bereits geöffneten Desktop zur Verfügung. Mach folgendes: beende deinen tightvncserver. Installieren x11vnc (apt-get install x11vnc) und starte ihn (x11vnc -display :0 -passwd <deinpw>. Das setzt dann aber vorraus, dass bereits ein Desktop geöffnet ist, also direkt an dem Rechner selber.


Ich verstehe ja das diese Fragen nerven. Aber ich bin doch beim googeln auf Euer board gestoßen und dachte es für Leute die es halt noch nicht so "draufhaben" Ich habe genau das gemacht. was Du geschrieben hast. Trotzdem geht es nicht. Ich bekomme 'ne ellenlange Meldung und das wars und ein Oasswort hatte ich doch schon eingegeben.

```
@#
#@                                                           @#
#@      x11vnc -rfbauth /path/to/passfile                    @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  an existing ~/.vnc/passwd file from another VNC          @#
#@  application will work fine too.                          @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  You can also use the -passwdfile or -passwd options.     @#
#@  (note -passwd is unsafe if local users are not trusted)  @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  Make sure any -rfbauth and -passwdfile password files    @#
#@  cannot be read by untrusted users.                       @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  Use x11vnc -usepw to automatically use your              @#
#@  ~/.vnc/passwd or ~/.vnc/passwdfile password files.       @#
#@  (and prompt you to create ~/.vnc/passwd if neither       @#
#@  file exists.)  Under -usepw, x11vnc will exit if it      @#
#@  cannot find a password to use.                           @#
#@                                                           @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  Even with a password, the subsequent VNC traffic is      @#
#@  sent in the clear.  Consider tunnelling via ssh(1):      @#
#@                                                           @#
#@    http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#tunnelling            @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  Or using the x11vnc SSL options: -ssl and -stunnel       @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  Please Read the documention for more info about          @#
#@  passwords, security, and encryption.                     @#
#@                                                           @#
#@    http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#faq-passwd            @#
#@                                                           @#
#@  To disable this warning use the -nopw option, or put     @#
#@  the setting in your ~/.x11vncrc file.                    @#
#@                                                           @#
#@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@#
###############################################################

Settings:
 display:    :0
 authfile:   null
 subwin:     0x0
 -sid mode:  0
 clip:       null
 flashcmap:  0
 shiftcmap:  0
 force_idx:  0
 cmap8to24:  0
 8to24_opts: null
 24to32:     0
 visual:     null
 overlay:    0
 ovl_cursor: 1
 scaling:    0 1.0000
 viewonly:   0
 shared:     0
 conn_once:  1
 timeout:    0
 inetd:      0
 filexfer:   1
 http:       0
 connect:    null
 connectfile null
 vnc_conn:   1
 allow:      null
 input:      null
 passfile:   null
 unixpw:     0
 unixpw_lst: null
 stunnel:    0
 accept:     null
 accept:     null
 gone:       null
 users:      null
 using_shm:  1
 flipbytes:  0
 onetile:    0
 solid:      null
 blackout:   null
 xinerama:   1
 xtrap:      0
 xrandr:     0
 xrandrmode: null
 padgeom:    null
 logfile:    null
 logappend:  0
 flag:       null
 rc_file:    ""
 norc:       0
 dbg:        0
 bg:         0
 mod_tweak:  1
 isolevel3:  0
 xkb:        0
 skipkeys:   null
 sloppykeys: 0
 skip_dups:  0
 addkeysyms: 1
 xkbcompat:  0
 clearmods:  0
 remap:      null
 norepeat:   1
 norepeatcnt:2
 nofb:       0
 watchbell:  1
 watchsel:   1
 watchprim:  1
 seldir:     null
 cursor:     1
 multicurs:  0
 curs_mode:  null
 arrow:      1
 xfixes:     1
 alphacut:   240
 alphafrac:  0.33
 alpharemove:0
 alphablend: 1
 cursorshape:1
 cursorpos:  1
 xwarpptr:   0
 buttonmap:  null
 dragging:   1
 wireframe:  0xff,3,0,32+8+8+8,all,0.15+0.30+5.0+0.125
 wirecopy:   always
 scrollcopy: always
  scr_area:  60000
  scr_skip:  ##Soffice.bin,##StarOffice
  scr_inc:   ##Nomatch
  scr_keys:  null
  scr_term:  null
  scr_keyrep: null
  scr_parms: 0+64+32+32,0.02+0.10+0.9,0.03+0.06+0.5+0.1+5.0
 fixscreen:  null
 noxrecord:  0
 grabbuster: 0
 ptr_mode:   2
 inputskip:  10
 speeds:     null
 wmdt:       null
 debug_ptr:  0
 debug_key:  0
 defer:      30
 waitms:     30
 wait_ui:    2.00
 nowait_bog: 0
 slow_fb:    0.00
 readtimeout: 20
 take_naps:  1
 sb:         60
 fbpm:       1
 xdamage:    1
  xd_area:   20000
  xd_mem:    1.000
 sigpipe:    null
 threads:    0
 fs_frac:    0.75
 gaps_fill:  4
 grow_fill:  3
 tile_fuzz:  2
 snapfb:     0
 rawfb:      null
 pipeinput:  null
 gui:        0
 gui_mode:   null
 noremote:   0
 unsafe:     0
 privremote: 0
 safer:      0
 nocmds:     0
 deny_all:   0
 pid:        3227

15/07/2007 18:11:51 x11vnc version: 0.8.2 lastmod: 2006-07-12
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

15/07/2007 18:11:51 ***************************************
15/07/2007 18:11:51 *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)

*** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
*** There may be "Xlib:" error messages above with details about the failure.

Some tips and guidelines:

 * An X server (the one you wish to view) must be running before x11vnc is
   started: x11vnc does not start the X server.

 * You must use -display <disp>, -OR- set and export your DISPLAY
   environment variable to refer to the display of the desired X server.
 - Usually the display is simply ":0" (in fact x11vnc uses this if you forget
   to specify it), but in some multi-user situations it could be ":1", ":2",
   or even ":137".  Ask your administrator or a guru if you are having
   difficulty determining what your X DISPLAY is.

 * Next, you need to have sufficient permissions (Xauthority)
   to connect to the X DISPLAY.   Here are some Tips:

 - Often, you just need to run x11vnc as the user logged into the X session.
   So make sure to be that user when you type x11vnc.
 - Being root is usually not enough because the incorrect MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
   file will be accessed.  The cookie file contains the secret key that
   allows x11vnc to connect to the desired X DISPLAY.
 - You can explicity indicate which MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file should be used
   by the -auth option, e.g.:
       x11vnc -auth /home/someuser/.Xauthority -display :0
       x11vnc -auth /tmp/.gdmzndVlR -display :0
   you must have read permission for the auth file.

 - If NO ONE is logged into an X session yet, but there is a greeter login
   program like "gdm", "kdm", "xdm", or "dtlogin" running, you will need
   to find and use the raw display manager MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file.
   Some examples for various display managers:

     gdm:     -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth
     kdm:     -auth /var/lib/kdm/A:0-crWk72
     xdm:     -auth /var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-XQvaJk
     dtlogin: -auth /var/dt/A:0-UgaaXa

   Only root will have read permission for the file, and so x11vnc must be run
   as root.  The random characters in the filenames will of course change,
   and the directory the cookie file resides in may also be system dependent.
   Sometimes the command "ps wwaux | grep auth" can reveal the file location.
```


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2007)

Na, wir wollen dir ja auch alle helfen 
Läuft denn überhaupt eine Sitzung auf dem Rechner? Also ist direkt an dem PC ein Desktop geöffnet?


----------



## dasher08 (16. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Na, wir wollen dir ja auch alle helfen
> Läuft denn überhaupt eine Sitzung auf dem Rechner? Also ist direkt an dem PC ein Desktop geöffnet?


Ja, das glaub ich ja auch. Ich probiere nur schon ewig dran rum und irgendwann ist man halt gefrustet. Ich stecke einfach total fest. Möglicherweise ist da ja auch schon irgendwas drauf, was wieder runter muss. Vielleicht sollte ich von vorne anfangen Schritt für Schritt, aber ohne Hilfe bringt das einfach nichts Was mich ärgert ist, es hatte schon einmal funktioniert.Da hatte ich den Desktop auf meinem Rechner unabhängig davon, ob dieser am Servermonitor  angezeigt wurde. War zwar alles ein bißchen langsam, aber es ging. Rechner abgebaut, in Keller getragen und dann ging es nicht mehr. Das glaubt eh kein Mensch, denke ja schon selber das ich spinne. Am Servermonitor wird übrigens das Login-Fenster von KDE angezeigt


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Ja, das ist manchmal bissle tricky mit VNC von der Konsole aus. Wenn du dich direkt am PC anmeldest und dann den X11VNC per VNC startest sollte es eigentliche gehen.


----------



## dasher08 (16. Juli 2007)

Also jetzt bin endgüliig verwirrt. Ich glaube ich jetz mindestenst zwei Sachen am Laufen. Ich bin angefangen mit diser Anleitung: http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=37. Da habe ich die Sache mit dem ssh-tunnel eingerichtet, weil es ja sicherer sein soll. Das brauch ich jetzt anscheinend garnicht mehr  oder wie ? Den Desktop kann ich jetzt sehen. Es hat aber auch nur geklappt, weil ich es direkt am Server-PC gestartet habe. Das kann es ja irgendwie nicht sein aus meiner Sicht. Dann wird ja auch viel geschrieben, man solle die Sache mit VNC ganz lassen(wäre grob fahrlässig) und mit cygwin arbeiten Was ist da dran war? Mit cygwin hab ich die Verbindung blitzschnell, aber halt nur den grauen Bildschirm und brauch gar nichts am Server selber starten. Normal sollte man dann das graphische Login-Fenster sehen. Ich glaube aber, das ist nur eine falsche Eistellung. Weißt du vielliecht wie das geht? Gefunden hatte ich das hier: http://www.tanmar.info/content/view/24/47/1/2/  Also das finde ich saugut, wenn es denn hinzubekommem wäre.


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Über CgyWin habe ichs noch nie gemacht, macht aber natürlich ne Menge Sinn da es einfach nur das X-Protokoll ist. Läuft das mit der Anleitung denn nicht?


----------



## dasher08 (16. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt, es wird eindeutig aud den Server connectet. Es muss aber was fehlerhaft sein bei den Einstellungen. Vielleicht ist das in diesem Punkt beschrieben, ich wird aber nicht richtig sclau draus.

```
Wenn der Daemon läuft, aber er den Zugriff verweigert, müssen die Konfigurationsdateien "xdm-config" bzw. "Xaccess" angepasst werden. Der Ort, an dem die Dateien liegen variiert je nach System.
In der Datei xdm-config findet sich unter Umständen der Eintrag "DisplayManager.requestPort: 0", der verhindert, dass eine Verbindung hergestellt wird. Dieser Eintrag sollte dann auskommentiert, werden, indem ihm ein Ausrufezeichen vorangestellt wird: "!DisplayManager.requestPort: 0".
In der Datei Xaccess verhält es sich genau entgegengesetzt. Hier steht oft die Zeile "#* # any host can get a login window", die durch das # auskommentiert ist. Hier sollte der Kommentar entfernt werden.
```


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Ist jetzt reine Spekulation, aber vielleicht nimmt dein Display Manager keine Verbindungen von außen an. Was nutzt du, KDM, GDM, XDM? In GDM ist das einfach eine einfache Einstellung.


----------



## dasher08 (16. Juli 2007)

KDM.Hab da glaub ich noch ein anderes Problem. Ich hatte zuerst Etch mit Gnome auf dem Server installiert. Dann habe ich ja auf meinem Rechner zusätzlich zu XP Etch mit KDE installiert. Das gefiel mir besser und so habe ich gnome vom server deinstalliert und KDE und KDM installiert. Hab jetzt aber den Eindruck, das da jetzt  ein Mischmasch läuft.Hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht machen sollen. Krieg ich das irgendwie wieder sauber hin? Läuft da neben KDm möglicherweise noch was anderes und wie kann das feststelle.?


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Das sollte über APT eigentlich alles wieder hinzubekommen sein. Du kannst übrigens auch GDM nutzen und damit KDE starten, alles kein Problem. Ich weiß leider nicht genau wo man das in KDM einstellt


----------



## dasher08 (16. Juli 2007)

Hab ich auch gedacht,habe sogar alles mit aptitude installiert. Das soll ja noch genauer alles bei Installation erfassen und somit eine 100%tige Deinstallatio garatieren. Tatsache ist, das überall noch Sachen von Gnome rumgeistern. Ich werde mich noch weiter mit cygwin befassen, muss doch irgendwie hizubekommen sein. Soll sogar über das I-net sicher sein,das wäre natürlich gut, da ich meinen Server über eine home.ftp Adresse laufen habe. Bei VNC habe ich meine Zweifel (kommen jetzt aber nur vom Lesen, nicht aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## Sinac (17. Juli 2007)

Es kann durchaus sein dass andere Pakete von GNome.Paketen abhänging sind und diese darum nicht mit entfernt wurden. 

Generell kannst du VNC ganz gut über SSH Tunneln und damit absichern, so mache ich es z.B. für den Zugriff nach Hause.


----------



## dasher08 (17. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Es kann durchaus sein dass andere Pakete von GNome.Paketen abhänging sind und diese darum nicht mit entfernt wurden.
> 
> Generell kannst du VNC ganz gut über SSH Tunneln und damit absichern, so mache ich es z.B. für den Zugriff nach Hause.



Kannst Du mir erklären, wie ich das mit dem ssh-tunnel machen muss? Kann das Programm wirlich nur am Server gestartet werden? Ich dachte immer was da geht, geht auch über ssh..Wäre ja blöd, wenn man das nicht mal von unterwegs (Urlaub oder sowas) starten könnte.
Danke und Gruß
dasher 08


----------

